
Who Is Right? - zollerxavier
https://www.whoisright.app
======
zollerxavier
Hey HN,

A little project I made last weekend when my wife and I got into one of our
many light-hearted debates. Sometimes, we can't agree so we ask our friends.
Sometimes, we like to hear other people's opinions on our thoughts. So I made
whoisright.app.

It's a Laravel web app that allows you to post a question, your take on that
question, then invite the one person you want to debate, discuss, or argue
with. They'll be sent an email and can sign in and can put in their take on
your question. The public can then vote on which side they feel is more right,
in their opinion.

[https://www.whoisright.app](https://www.whoisright.app)

Feel free to sign up and post some questions and begin some debates! I know
it's very MVP and missing some features so I'd love to hear any feedback or
thoughts! Thanks!

~~~
bemmu
In the confirmation email, the displayed link is correct
([https://www.whoisright.app/verify-
user/...](https://www.whoisright.app/verify-user/...)) but the one in the
clickable button takes you to some page that just hangs
([https://email.mg.whoisright.app/c/...](https://email.mg.whoisright.app/c/...)).

Also add your email address on the website so people can send you feedback :-)

~~~
zollerxavier
Hey bemmu,

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply!

Also, thank you for finding this issue! I'm going to fix this right now. Great
point. I'm also adding in my email for feedback! :)

Look forward to your questions!

